
Why I'm moving my clients to static blogging engines - jkhowland
http://statiq.io/2013/11/22/why-i-never-used-static-blogging/
======
r0muald
"Never worry about getting your site hacked. Since there isn’t a database,
there’s nothing to hack."

Please. Seriously statiq.io wants prospective clients to believe this is their
view on "hacking sites"?

~~~
krapp
I know... Is there a server? Are there user accounts? Is there something
generating the static pages? Then there's something to hack.

~~~
dewey_smith
The only server involved is the one that runs the compile process. Once the
site is built, we push it to S3, and your site is up… Nothing else is needed
to view it.

~~~
krapp
That still leaves a server that can be attacked, and a way to inject code into
people's pages through the compiler.

I'm not suggesting it would be in any way easy, it may be nearly impossible,
but not having a database isn't the same as being "unhackable."

------
jkhowland
Switching over to a static blog was a ton of fun. I was a bit intimidated, but
once I started rolling it wasn't any harder to set up than Wordpress.

The hardest part when I got started was getting a good theme. I wanted to do
some tinkering, or buy a theme from a good source. There wasn't anything I
liked.

Super excited for statiq.io

------
unculturedswine
Are you serious? Are you stuck in 1997? Have you ever heard of wp-supercache
or wp-totalcache? Or even setting up an nginx server with built in cache?
C'mon dude. Static followers are so few and they're just hard core people.
Stop wasting your time.

~~~
aharris88
The reason static followers are so few is because it sucks, but so does
Wordpres. Statiq is going to actually make static blogging accessible to
people

------
dxm
There's nothing about why you're moving your clients to static blogging
engines, except maybe because you're trying to sell themes to them. I'd
downvote this, if my karma was sufficient to render the downvote.

~~~
aharris88
Yeah, the original title was different. But it's because I'd never heard of
static blogging and it didn't have any good themes.

------
scottcowley
Sorry - what is "static blogging?"

~~~
andrewcooke
ask the spam accounts. i'm sure they'll be happy to fill you in... [it's
serving static - pre-rendered html - web pages. like blogging with github or
bitbucket, for example.]

[at time of posting half of comments were new accounts with content-less "wow"
comments. [or people who don't know how to edit posts. haha.] if that's
cynical i'm a pink giraffe.]

~~~
jkhowland
[fair enough] hahaha

We're at Startup Weekend in Ogden and a few of the people here are being very
generous.

------
mountainranger
Hey #swogden folks, I showed up and created an account for this. Is this where
we are posting now?

------
taigeair
how do you make it so it doesn't show html at the end of the url?

------
dylz
out of curiosity, do you take paypal?

~~~
extempo
For me it's out of necessity.

This is the third thing I tried to buy in the last few weeks, where my card
was declined. All three were using Stripe to process payments.

The sellers all tell me they can't get any detailed errors from Stripe, and I
should just check with my bank or try another card.

This is why I often choose Paypal when offered the choice. No bullshit errors
about my card being declined or my address not being just right.

Why can't I make a buyer account at Stripe already?

I'll give you my credit card and address info once, I don't have to type all
that again, you can verify me once and be done with it. You don't have to
provide any wallet services, just let me give me damn money to all these
businesses relying on you.

~~~
kudu
I hate the fact that Stripe doesn't offer a gateway mode, with buyer accounts,
etc. I'd feel a lot safer entering my financial info on Stripe.com than on a
random site that happens to say it's powered by Stripe.

------
ravenruckus
I'm excited to start with static blogging. I hate how slow my WordPress has
been. Can't wait to try out one of these themes.

------
calebhicks
I know some of the designers involved in this project, and they are _really_
good.

I run my own Pelican site, and these guys are revving for Jekyll right now.
Once they get Pelican up and rolling, I'll start moving clients over too.

------
zarinf
Wow, those themes are seriously gorgeous. I love the idea of static blogging,
but haven't found a platform with good themes.

